# Medium sized lawn......mower dilemma??'s



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm looking at moving into a new house with a larger lawn. The yard will be somewhere between 12,000-15,000 sq ft. I currently mow 8,000 sq ft with a super recycler and while it works, it doesn't like the thick grass as much and the tire tracks drive me nuts!

So I've visited a couple dealers and immediately thought I needed a JD x370(think that's the right model) or a Exmark Radius ZTR, both 48" and upwards of 5k.

I now realize these mowers are both complete overkill for what I need so I'm trying to find that middle ground! I've looked at the timemaster and the exmark commercial 30, but not sure if they will provide the clean cut I am looking for. I can pick up a gently used commercial 30 for $1350.

I have also found 2 used WB in really good shape. A 2015 Toro 36" hydro commercial for $2600 and a 48" exmark Metro with 50 hours for $2500.

Would the walk behinds be a vast upgrade versus the timemaster or commercial 30"? Are therebmowers I'm not considering that I should? All I know is when my grass is growing it needs mowed about 3 times a week to keep it looking good so I want an enjoyable piece of equipment that produces the best cut as possible!

My other random thought is to purchase a commercial 30 for the back and a Prostripe 560 for the front and when I really want the whole yard to pop!

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1216551851878079/
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/340366086633479/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@ericgautier has a commercial walk-behind.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

You had it right at the first mower that you looked at. The x370 is a very nice mower and you can turn using one finger and gives a quality cut. I have 12000 sf of lawn and don't feel it is overkill as it takes about 30 minutes to mow the lawn.

Disclaimer: I bought mine with a employe discount and it was on sale also.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> You had it right at the first mower that you looked at. The x370 is a very nice mower and you can turn using one finger and gives a quality cut. I have 12000 sf of lawn and don't feel it is overkill as it takes about 30 minutes to mow the lawn.
> 
> Disclaimer: I bought mine with a employe discount and it was on sale also.


I really like the utility aspect of a lawn tractor, partially why I was looking at them. I looked at the book and realize the model I was looking at was the x390, not the 370. Not sure they had a 370 on the floor


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I have about 13k and started with a Toro 22" recycler. Cut quality was good but I quickly realized I needed a bigger mower. I bought an older John Deere (LT160) rider with a 42" deck. It definitely sped up my mowing but I wasn't too thrilled with the quality of cut. I sold the rider and bought a used eXmark 48" walk behind. Love the quality of cut from the walk behind. It also can mow through thick tall grass like no tomorrow. Stripes good as well. If you can pick up a good condition walk behind I wouldn't hesitate going that route.

Check out my journal for some pictures/videos.

Lmk if you have any other questions. GL!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My yard is about the same size of what you are going to be mowing. I bought a John Deere X350 42" deck.

Kawasaki motor, 18.5 HP, added a mulching kit, bagger ("material collection system"), and a front brush guard.

All in for all of that, was around $3300. I can cut my whole yard in about 45 minutes; no edging or weed eater.

Pulls my sprayer, dump trailer, and drag mat. Makes it fun to mow the lawn, even when it is hot as Hades....


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@ericgautier Do you feel the 48" is adequate for a yard the size of yours? I question whether a 36" or 42" might be more maneuverable? Not gonna lie the Bradley 36" stander and Wright B 36" stander intrigue me as well!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry...missed the part where you said walk-behind....

I'll just go kick rocks.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Sorry...missed the part where you said walk-behind....
> 
> I'll just go kick rocks.


It's all good! Considering lawn tractors as well, just not sure which is the right fit yet! Lol!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Eric said:


> @ericgautier Do you feel the 48" is adequate for a yard the size of yours? I question whether a 36" or 42" might be more maneuverable? Not gonna lie the Bradley 36" stander and Wright B 36" stander intrigue me as well!


I have a Bradley 48 stander any questions just run them by me


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Eric said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...missed the part where you said walk-behind....
> ...


Well, if it helps you in your decision, my lawn tractor comes with its own cupholder. Fits coffee, water, or beer....

It was a deciding factor for me. Number two on the list, actually. The neighborhood men say I'm their hero.... :nod: :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Eric said:


> @ericgautier Do you feel the 48" is adequate for a yard the size of yours? I question whether a 36" or 42" might be more maneuverable? Not gonna lie the Bradley 36" stander and Wright B 36" stander intrigue me as well!


When I had the 42" rider, I was wishing for more deck width. 48" is perfect for my yard IMO. The only drawback is that I finish mowing quickly. :lol: If I ever upgrade, I want one of those standers. I'm eyeing the Vantage/Grandstand. :thumbup:


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I second (third) the Bradley. True commercial mower for thousands less (even though I love my wright) than other commercial mowers. Part of that is they don't offer the top commercial motors that wright, exmark, skag and the others offer, but the hydro pumps and drive motors are the same or similar quality. Either way I think people are going to be money ahead getting a commercial mower over a riding lawn tractor. The zero turns can pull carts, aerators etc.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Don't overlook used 42s/46s. I use my bronco to mow, haul firewood, compost, pull my aerator, and bag when I need to. All of the above cost about $1000 (trailer, aerator, bagger, mulch kit, etc). Can't be afraid of a little maintenance though (happens to be another one of my hobbies).


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

If I wanted the commercial Toro 30, I'd ask lawn service companies in my area that have them about transmission problems. I don't own one and can't say, but I've read/heard about trans problems. You know how reliable this is (isn't)!


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@ericgautier After researching way more than I care to admit, I think I have stumbled upon an option that might work well. A place local to me has a 2013 36" Exmark Turf Tracer with mulch kit and sulky for $2000. The machine has roughly 200 hours on it. While looking at how the yard is going to be laid out, I feel a 48" would be great for the back, but horrible for the sides and front. Hopefully the hydros and sulky will help make up the time difference in the back going with the 36". Does this sound like a viable option?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Eric said:


> @ericgautier After researching way more than I care to admit, I think I have stumbled upon an option that might work well. A place local to me has a 2013 36" Exmark Turf Tracer with mulch kit and sulky for $2000. The machine has roughly 200 hours on it. While looking at how the yard is going to be laid out, I feel a 48" would be great for the back, but horrible for the sides and front. Hopefully the hydros and sulky will help make up the time difference in the back going with the 36". Does this sound like a viable option?


Only 200 hours on a 2013? If that is the case, that sounds like a great deal! :thumbup:


----------

